# In network how can Admin change Gateway Ip remotely..??



## pr@k@sh (Sep 6, 2005)

My dear Friends

In my network tow gateway are there.

user have to change gateway for different purpose.

but if user do not have a right to chave static ip or static gateway.

so how can administrator change Gateway static IP of clint systems form domanin controlar server??

Thanks


----------



## digen (Sep 6, 2005)

How about making use of "netsh.exe",its a CLI scripting language for windows.

It will allow you to configure TCP/IP settings remotely & since this is a domain I believe deploying say a batch file will be more easier.

How often & how exactly do you want these settings to be changed for the hosts?

Post the network settings that you want to have deployed or setup separately here,i'll write a script or a batch file which will make your job easier.

Info about Netsh


----------



## pr@k@sh (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks

Actualy we have a two internet connection of 128kbps one for net surf and one saperate for VPN only.

My some user have to change there gateway 10.0.0.188 to 10.0.0.2

in my network 10.0.0.188 is for internet surf and 10.0.0.2 is for connect VPN to our ather Office. and after complited 10.0.0.2 again change to 10.0.0.188 for net surf...!

in my network 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 IP skima is there.

so now i want to change only gateway when they requred so can you give me script ...

ThankQ very much for Help....!!


----------

